# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Прорыв от Lenovo - мультирежимный Chromebook

## Lenovo_BY

В модельном ряду Lenovo уже есть ноутбуки Chromebook, ориентированные на образовательный рынок. Теперь же в компании решили осваивать и потребительский рынок с такими устройствами. Lenovo анонсировали выпуск первых пользовательских «хромбуков» *N20 Chromebook* и *N20p Chromebook*.
Новые «хромбуки» пополнили список потребительских предложений компании [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]_._ Тонкие, легкие мультирежимные устройства представлены сразу в двух вариациях: N20 и N20p. В то время как N20 предоставляет уже знакомые удобства обычного лэптопа, N20p Chromebook – это новаторство с сенсорным экраном, способным распознать до 10 касаний одновременно. У этой модели есть возможность «завернуть» экран на 300 градусов, благодаря чему можно удобнее поставить устройство перед собой. Этот режим предоставляет пользователям новые возможности для просмотра фильмов и погружения в игры.
Благодаря этим устройствам, пользователи могут в полной мере оценить преимущества работы на базе операционной системы Chromе в тонком и легком оформлении с набором комплексных технологий.
Разработанные для максимальной мобильности оба «хромбука» тонкие и легкие – менее 17,9 мм в толщину и весят меньше 1,4 кг. Благодаря 11,6-дюймовому HD экрану с разрешением 1366x768, пользователи могут комфортно работать с текстами, используя полноразмерную клавиатуру с увеличенным тачпадом и удобным упором для рук.

*Lenovo N20 Chromebook*

Lenovo N20 Chromebook способен работать от заряда аккумулятора до восьми часов. А благодаря процессору Intel® Celeron с интегрированной графикой, пользователи могут быстро и легко загружать Chromebook и немедленно начать свою работу. Устройство дает возможность постоянно быть на связи помощью WiFi и Bluetooth 4.0. «Хромбуки» оснащены до 16 ГБ встроенной памяти и до 100 ГБ бесплатного хранилища в облаке Google Drive для хранения цифрового контента. Chrome предлагает быстрые, автоматические обновления и десятки тысяч приложений, доступных через Интернет-магазин Chrome. 

*Lenovo N20p Chromebook*

Пользователи могут работать на своих «хромбуках» N20 и N20p офлайн – писать письма на Gmail и создавать документы в Google Docs. Чтобы облегчить работу с другими людьми и устройствами, «хромбуки» позволяют открывать, редактировать и делиться файлами Microsoft Word и Excel. Пользователи даже могут делиться своим «хромбуком» с другими людьми с помощью персонального аккаунта гостя Google, просто включив гостевой режим. А также есть возможность быть в курсе веб серфинга своих детей с помощью курируемого пользовательского профиля. С «хромбуками» пользователи могут распечатывать свои документы в любом месте, благодаря сервису Google Cloud Print, а также использовать удаленный доступ к своему рабочему столу и программам на своем компьютере.
«Наши первые пользовательские «хромбуки» прекрасно дополняют потребности людей в их мобильном стиле жизни», - рассказал Дилип Бхатия, вице-президент по глобальному маркетингу и дизайну, ПК Группы компании Lenovo.

*Справка о компании Lenovo*

Lenovo – технологичная компания с капитализацией 34 млрд. долларов США, крупнейший производитель персональных компьютеров в мире, чья продукция представлена в более чем 160 странах. Бизнес-модель Lenovo базируется на инновациях, операционной эффективности и глубоком стратегическом планировании. Lenovo является лидером IT-индустрии по динамике развития.
Компания, образованная в 1984 году, получила в 2003 году имя Lenovo, а в 2005 году, приобрела подразделение по производству персональных компьютеров IBM. 
Lenovo разрабатывает, производит и выводит на рынок надежные, высококачественные, безопасные и легкие в использовании продукты, а также оказывает профессиональные услуги заказчикам по всему миру. В продуктовой линейке Lenovo представлены легендарные персональные компьютеры и ноутбуки для бизнеса под брендом Think, компьютеры для индивидуальных пользователей под брендом Idea, а также рабочие станции, серверы и мобильные интернет-устройства, включая планшеты и смартфоны. 
Lenovo входит в список крупнейших международных компаний Fortune Global 500. Основные исследовательские центры компании расположены в Ямато, Япония; в Пекине, Шанхае и Шеньжене, Китай; а также в Рейли, Северная Каролина. Штаб-квартира компании расположена в США. 
Более подробную информацию можно найти на сайте компании [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Для получения новостей и другой актуальной информации от Lenovo следите за нами в https://www.facebook.com/lenovobelarus

----------


## Меха

На работе хромбук и дома хромбук от Lenovo. Могу сказать смело умеют они выпускать нужные вещи для работы, сравнивал с многими другими брендами, в быстродействии и по возможностям Lenovo лучшее и к тому же цены адекватные, я свои покупал за 250$. А тут не плохие новинки с обновленным дизайном и ценой 280$...

----------


## гость

Если честно хромбуки не для каждого, как по мне если работаешь на нём и привык к нему тогда вещь нужная, тем более за такую смешную цену иметь  не грех такой бук, он же как нетбук маленький удобно взять его с собой куда нибудь где есть интернет

----------

